# Help - Questions about natural progesterone cream (NPC) and spotting



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

Past 4 months I've had a LP defect which makes TTC kind of tough. This cycle I started using 1/4 tsp of NPC twice a day starting after ovulation and I have still had some brownish spotting 3-4 days ago, red spotting 2 days ago and now it seems like Af has arrived. I had understood that the NPC would keep AF away until I stopped the cream. True ?

Do you think this cycle is a bust? I'm 12 dpo and got a neg PG test. Do I need to stop the NPC and start a new cycle. CONFUSED and going CRAZy!!


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello-
I have been on progesterone first topically, and now compounded orally. I have stage 4 endometriosis, so I'm always the 1%......

Having said that, I take 100mg of progesterone *daily*-and on days 13-27 I add in 200 more at night.

I have always had my period pretty much on time since on it. If you were on a super high dose, I would think that yes, AF would stay away. IMHO-that isn't healthy.

I will be interested in other replies.

I am so-called clinically infertile......I haven't gotten pregnant w/o having my endo surgically under control. I take my P to keep my estrogen dominant disease under control.

(((HUGS)))

mp


----------

